# Olcott report



## eyedreamn

A few days prior to the Olcott trip the weather was not looking very good. North and north east winds for most of our trip. After talking to Wes at the slippery sinker and the crew we decided to make the trip against my better judgement.
The mornings and the evening were great weather and fishing wise. The afternoons not so hot. Gotta love those tall north east rollers. At times I think I needed to wrap my gut with a large ace bandage so my insides wouldn't fall out. 
The kings were bitting in the am and then after dinner til sun down. We didnt mind taking a little siesta in the afternoons while it was blowing. This fishing stuff every day is alot of work. We fished thursday night to saturday night. We decided not to fish sunday am and just get home. I had to get back and give momma a break and take over diaper duty for the rest of the weekend.
We endend getting 10 kings and a pig steelie. 3 kings were 20 plus and 2 in the high teens. Our biggest was 26.06 lbs. She was big enough to take the lead for the Olcott weekly derby. If she holds up til sunday at 4 pm we cash a check!
The best was to the north east in front of the stack over 200-250'. We pulled our fish at 85-100' down. However, we talked a crew that was pulling fish 50-60 down. Spin doctors and flys were good. Best colors were white double crush glo and the same with green dots. Atomic green and white flys behind the spin doctors. Our speed was a tad on the slow so side, so we couldnt get any spoons to go... Big shot out to my boy Jeremy for maning up and pulling the trigger on a 500' copper set up at the bait shop. The slippery sinker loved us after that! The copper was definitely the hot rod. Although I was not going to pick that thing up when it fired. Jeremys mature on that setup took 30 minutes to bring in. 500' of copper out and the fish took another 400'. We were assisting him with cold towels and miller lights.... I let my cuz Josh and Jeremy do all the reeling. Reeling in a king after two shoulder surgeries probably isn't a good idea.
Lake Ontario currents are just crazy sick. Thursday night while we were setting up I was amazed. While setting diver rods we noted a very powerful current. The first 50' of line out the dipsy would fall strait down. After 50' or so the rod would load up. Very strange to witness. At times the starboard divers would just swing under us.....
All in all a awsome trip with a great crew. Lots of smiles and a few beautiful evenings on a flat lake with some big silver.


Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## bcnulater

Nice fish !! Good luck with your big one holding up in the derby.
Summer kings in Olcott are definitely on my bucket list. I'm too jealous !
Always fished them in the fall in the lower Niagara. Unfortunately that's become more miss than hit in the last few years.


----------



## jeepdude64

Nice going so does this mean you can't go to college and turning pro. You still going to fish with us rec fishermen. I think your getting ready for wicked tuna with those poles your buying. Let us know if it holds.


----------



## eyedreamn

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## RedJada

Lots of fun, I'll be heading there in August. Cant wait.


----------



## Ducducgoosejr

I go up to olcott every July and just started a new job and not sure if I'm gonna make it this year. But your pictures are inspiring. Nothing like catching them on that wire/copper! Feel every head shake. Good trip fellas


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Duckdude82

Heading up there in August. A great fishery to say the least on lake O. Added a copper rod to the arsenal last year on Lake Michigan and I am hoping to add a second one this year. Unreal how well those rigs work! Great pics man, you have my blood flowing now!


----------



## eyedreamn

Good luck when you guys get up there this summer. It is truly an amazing fishery. There is no doubt the copper is where its at.
At this point, the pictures are all i have to keep me going til the next time.



Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## gutthooked

Them kings sure are fun to catch...


----------



## ShakeDown

Awesome report! Got me all amped up as I leave this Friday with Lundy & Steelhauler...I've never fished for kings before and I can't sit still I'm so thrilled


----------



## eyedreamn

Shakedown. You will be hooked. When that first mature rips 500' of line it will be over for you. I promise........and then when that 42" 25# thing hits the deck your jaw will drop.....


Cool. You guys will have a blast. Number #1 loose drags and good terminal tackle. We had a few break offs and my gear was in tip top shape. 
We ran a slow down speed for the spin docs and flies. 2.1 to 2.3 at that speed we couldn't run any spoons. We talked to guys running 2.5-2.7 they were able to run spoons as well. The big matures were deep 85-110.
At times we would see them swim into the ball on the screen. Keep a set of eyes on there. If you get a follower for a bit play with the speed at that moment. Some of the deep fish we never marked. When those deep riggers stand up, reel reel reel as fast as you can even before you pick the rod out of the holder.

if your out in 200 plus just zoom in on the top 120. It will help you see more.


There were guys pulling fish in 40-60 down over 180'


Pray for stable weather.....


If you guys want any more info give me a holla. [email protected]


----------



## pelagic

A video from the trip....
[YOUTUBE][ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0TN4dQOeMJ4[/ame][/YOUTUBE]


----------



## eyedreamn

Sweet job on the video Jeremy!


----------



## Lundy

Nice video,

Gotta love salmon fishing!!


----------



## jeepdude64

Nice job on the video It definitely was better than some of those netting jobs. You looked like 16 yr old boys... Well lets just say your arms are just not long enough.. Rumor mill is that boat in the video is going of the market. Anyone looking it is setup head to toe with the best equipment and matched very well.


----------

